# Conon Forest



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

One of a series built on the Clyde,in this case Clydebank in 1969 for the Denholm Group on a return visit to Glasgow in 1974 loading steel coils for the US car factories at Detroit when this was a common export.


----------

